
Apple, Google Launch Covid-19 Notifications Without Need for App - mterrel
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-01/apple-google-launch-covid-19-notifications-without-need-for-app
======
ryosuke
I wonder how you would register a positive case, since every public health
authority has a different system for doing that part. I suppose you just have
to download the app in that case?

~~~
skygazer
It seems to not require an app. Apple calls this an App-less experience -- as
if having an app was the still supported but the legacy way. In their
description of "step 5" at the below link, users can enter an eight digit code
or follow a url to inform their phone of an infection.

[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/exposurenotificati...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/exposurenotification/supporting_exposure_notifications_express)

~~~
ryosuke
Ah, thanks. I was under the impression that this was something that each
contact tracing app set up separately, but I guess not.

